# Tails-must they be docked?



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

I know this has come up but I don't remember if we discussed whether tail docking for the AKC conformation ring is mandatory. The way I read the standard it seems that it is, but I am not sure. Would a standard with a full tail be thrown out of the ring or just completely looked over?


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

It wouldn't be thrown out of the ring, natural tails are allowed!! It's just that it isn't conventional, and I guess some judges might completely look the dog over!
I am sure there would be many judges though that wouldn't even care, but it comes down to the individual person really.
The docking of tails is a pretty much accepted norm, so most decent breeders would dock the tails, and I guess, there are a lot of the ones that don't, so they may not be 'great' breeders persay, and that could influence people's perceptions on undocked tails being associated with average dogs, IDK though....

Personally, I love a nice full tail that is carried normally, i.e. straight! The slightly shorter ones too. They just look awesome with a huge tail puff!
But, then again, I love the docked tails! 
The full tails that I have seen have only been pictures, so this may change when I actually have one.
When I get my next spoo, it'll be from a country that doesn't allow the docking of tails, so it'll have to be nice full one!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

jak said:


> It wouldn't be thrown out of the ring, natural tails are allowed!! It's just that it isn't conventional, and I guess some judges might completely look the dog over!
> I am sure there would be many judges though that wouldn't even care, but it comes down to the individual person really.
> The docking of tails is a pretty much accepted norm, so most decent breeders would dock the tails, and I guess, there are a lot of the ones that don't, so they may not be 'great' breeders persay, and that could influence people's perceptions on undocked tails being associated with average dogs, IDK though....
> 
> ...


I believe undocked is allowed in both the AKC and CKC rings, but as Jak states, the undocked tails may be overlooked because it isn't the norm. I see photos of the glorious show Poos in Europe, and I cannot believe how awesome they can make those undocked tails look. My Flynn has an undocked tail, and I cannot make it look pretty. It is definately cute, but certainly not pretty.

I think most show people prefer a docked tail. So I am sure the judges would have a bias toward docked too. I don't blame them. They look more elegant with their tails done.(That is not to say I don't welcome docking being illegal one day so I never have to do it again.)


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

You can absolutely show with a full tail but....

A docked tail helps create a desirable uphill outline. The longer tails tend to make the dogs look short in the neck. 

A long tail shows and accentuates every flaw in the tail and the tail carriage. A full gay tail might hit a dog in the back of the head or curl around like a squirrel. A low tail set will look that much worse with a full tail.

You can always start out with a full tail and dock at a later date but it is harder on the dog.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

You can leave a natural tail. In UKC they like a more natural dog, so in the litters of partis I did not dock. After all is said and done, I think I like a long dock. Over the years the tails have gotten more gay or even with a bigger arch( mostly due to higher tail sets). With docking it isn't evident as the curve part is cut off. Eventually we will not be allowed to dock, so better keep trying to breed for straight tails.

many dog we see in other countries appear to ahve full tails, but many have had 2-3 end joints removed. tail is still full, but a bit more balanced.

I'm so used to seeing long docks, that a normal dock looks like a bunny tail..lol


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

here are some pics of Rune. If he had a normal dock, his tail would not be carried over his back. you can see it comes straight up, then makes sharp curve to his back.
also a picture of him with kelsey holding his tail tip. He has not been dockaed at all, but has a naturally shorter tail


[http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w311/Tintlet/runetail.jpg


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w311/Tintlet/runetail.jpg


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I love Rune! He is a gorgious boy.


----------



## Nigel (Nov 24, 2009)

Rune is so handsome. Great structure.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

tintlet said:


> http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w311/Tintlet/runetail.jpg


beautiful!!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Its a nice photo....love how the handler/owners shirt matches the background and I love the thing that the dog is standing on. I had one person who wanted to show her pup that I sold her say that the tail was docked just a tiny bit too long. She said that when stacked, the tip of the tail should be equal to the top of the skull. His was a little less than an inch too long. I also like a long docked straight or slightly arched tail. Kinda like a long banana.


----------

